# 2009 LA Auto Show Coverage On AutoGuide.com



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

*The 2009 LA Auto Show is now open to the press and AutoGuide is bringing you the latest news including world and North American debuts from the Los Angeles Convention Center.*

Important debuts for 2009 include the Ford Fiesta, Mazda2, Chevrolet Cruze, Cadillac CTS Coupe, CTS-V Coupe, Buick Regal, 2011 Toyota Sienna, 2011 Hyundai Tucson, Infiniti M37 and M56, Subaru WRX STI Special Edition, 2011 Ford Mustang and Porsche Boxster Spyder.

Other highlights include the Lexus LFA, Lexus LF-Ch Hybrid, Mercedes SLS, Rolls-Royce Ghost, BMW ActiveHybrid 7, Volkswagen L1 Concept, Porsche 911 Turbo and GT3 RS.

AutoGuide will provide live coverage with updates through the day. Follow the latest news from the *2009 LA Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com.


----------

